# AndyMac’s new Keezer Build



## Andy Macz (20/1/19)

Hi everyone,
I thought I might post a few pictures of my recently completed Keezer build. A great deal of the inspiration came from various builds here and on the net. In summary, it is a 5 tap Keezer based on a 320L Westinghouse chest freezer. I used a combination of hinges and gas struts to support the large too slab (Sheoak).

If anyone is interested in any aspect of the build, I would be happy to post more photos or discuss.

Cheers


----------



## Andy Macz (20/1/19)

8E79A1C6-09DA-4BB1-9EE9-C04903FD0CD3



__ Andy Macz
__ 20/1/19


















852D2EEE-1759-4999-BD8A-31F4C5110737



__ Andy Macz
__ 20/1/19
__ 1


----------



## Andy Macz (20/1/19)

Andy Macz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I thought I might post a few pictures of my recently completed Keezer build. A great deal of the inspiration came from various builds here and on the net. In summary, it is a 5 tap Keezer based on a 320L Westinghouse chest freezer. I used a combination of hinges and gas struts to support the large too slab (Sheoak).
> 
> If anyone is interested in any aspect of the build, I would be happy to post more photos or discuss.
> ...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/1/19)

Andy Macz said:


> View attachment 114802


Certainly got a good finish on the timber, two pack?


----------



## altone (22/1/19)

Now that's my kind of keezer Great bit of furniture with natural timber top.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/1/19)

That's incredible!!


----------



## Fro-Daddy (23/1/19)

So good.
Any progress pics?
Did you do the top yourself or outsource?
Any fancy way of hiding the cord to the wall?


----------



## bigmacthepunker (23/1/19)

Great job well done


----------



## labels (23/1/19)

How does the heat from the hot side dissipate.

The reason I ask is because some freezers have a radiator type device at the back of them known as an evaporator while others use the outer casing of the freezer as an evaporator.


----------



## Andy Macz (27/1/19)

labels said:


> How does the heat from the hot side dissipate.
> 
> The reason I ask is because some freezers have a radiator type device at the back of them known as an evaporator while others use the outer casing of the freezer as an evaporator.



Good question. The compressor has a grill vent on the end down in behind the drip tray/blackboard. I cut out a 200x300mm vent out of the woodwork there. The blackboard/drip tray apparatus sits out by about 10mm so that the compressor gets ventilation. Seems to be working fine so far!


----------



## Andy Macz (27/1/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Certainly got a good finish on the timber, two pack?



Thanks mate,
The finish on the top slab is liquid glass. Nice and durable.
Cheers Macca


----------



## Andy Macz (27/1/19)

bigmacthepunker said:


> Great job well done



I’ve got a few progress pics from along the way. I’ll dig a few out and post later

Cheers
Macca


----------



## labels (27/1/19)

Andy Macz said:


> Good question. The compressor has a grill vent on the end down in behind the drip tray/blackboard. I cut out a 200x300mm vent out of the woodwork there. The blackboard/drip tray apparatus sits out by about 10mm so that the compressor gets ventilation. Seems to be working fine so far!


Yes all freezers have a vent at the compressor end regardless of how the hot side works. I should have myself a little clearer. When the freezer is running, does the outside steel sheet metal of the freezer get warm? If it does then it can affect the running of the freezer and shorten the compressor life if you don't allow the heat to quickly dissipate.


----------

